# I keep getting rubbish mail esp a "secret" society called "NT society"?



## lagel (29 Oct 2006)

I keep getting rubbish mail - one in particular intreagues me & of course that's how they catch people (am I being paranoid???).  Has anyone ever got a letter from the NT society - a so-called secret society inviting you to become a member?


----------



## onekeano (29 Oct 2006)

*Re: NT society*



lagel said:


> I keep getting rubbish mail - one in particular intreagues me & of course that's how they catch people (am I being paranoid???).  Has anyone ever got a letter from the NT society - a so-called secret society inviting you to become a member?



Sure it's not NTL? if so you're probably safe enough.......;-)

Roy


----------



## tallpaul (29 Oct 2006)

*Re: NT society*

I would have thought well dodgy...


----------



## patann (25 Aug 2007)

*Re: NT society*

yesterday I too received an invitation to join the exclusive NT Society. It sounded all to good to believe, so i thought I'll look them up on the internet. And what do I find? The society must be so exclusive that it has invited half the planet to become secret members. No wonder they want it to stay secret! Needless to say the letter and envelope became recycled waste!


----------



## ajapale (25 Aug 2007)

> *NT Society , NT Publishing , Neo Tech , Nouveau Tech* are one of the same scamming under the different guises of fortune telling and cult invitations to a secret society.


----------



## Pee (25 Aug 2007)

Usually I don't open a mail unless I know ther sender so even if I was getting these mails I probably wouldn't notice it. However I have noticed that I get a lot (2 or 3 a day) om mails saying I've received an eCard from a friend, these go straight to the bin without opening as well but it's very annoying.

On an aside I got a mail recently from askaboutmoney stating I had received a PM from a member. I logged on here and no PM, I looked up the member list and no such member existed....strange????????


----------



## Satanta (26 Aug 2007)

Pee said:


> On an aside I got a mail recently from askaboutmoney stating I had received a PM from a member. I logged on here and no PM, I looked up the member list and no such member existed....strange????????


Covered in another recent thread...

A member was spamming PMs to lots of members. By the time most logged in to view the messages the member had been banned and the message removed. Obviously the notification mail could not be removed/retracted.


----------



## Pee (26 Aug 2007)

Satanta said:


> Covered in another recent thread...
> 
> A member was spamming PMs to lots of members. By the time most logged in to view the messages the member had been banned and the message removed. Obviously the notification mail could not be removed/retracted.


 
Thanks for that - not as sinister as I first thought so.


----------

